# Welchen Internetanbieter empfiehlt ihr mir??



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo PCGHler !

Bald werde ich umziehen und Alice-Internet kündigen.

Nun will ich von euch wissen, welchen Anbieter ihr mir emfpehlen würdet.
Was würdet ihr mir pauschal empfehlen??

lg. Ultra


PS: Ich werde in der Stadt wohnen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin bei 1&1 und hatte mit denen noch nie Probleme.

Kabel Deutschland und Telekom sollen sich aber auch stark gebessert haben.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. Januar 2011)

Wenn Kabel Deutschland bei dir verfügbar ist, eine echt Empfehlung.
Bin selbst vor 1,5 Jahren von Alice zu KD gewechselt, da Alice unter aller Kanone war (Störungen, lahme Verbinden...Stress pur...).
Anschluss ging super schnell und freundlich mit dem Techniker über die Bühne.
Habe null Probleme mit dem Ping beim Online-Gaming und nen super DL von bis zu 3,3 MB/s und UL von bis zu 1,2 MB/s und das bei 29,90 €/ Monat (1. Jahr 22,90 €).
Sehr steamfreundlich...


----------



## longtom (13. Januar 2011)

Wenn Kabel verfügbar ist würde ich Kabel Deutschland wählen , habe seit eine Jahr eine 32 Mbit/s Leitung und bin sehr zufrieden damit .


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

Ihr bestätigt meine Vorstellung.

Kabel Deutschland soll auch dank Glassphaserverbindungen top sein.

Ich werde es direkt mal anschauen !

Was haltet ihr von Unitymedia??


ps: Kaki, fühle mit mir, ALice macht mich echt platt 
Erstrecht weil ich dem "SHelfer" im SUpport erklären musste was der SSID war ._.


----------



## grubsnek (13. Januar 2011)

Unitymedia ist nur ein anderer Kabelnetzbetreiber. Du kannst nicht zwischen Unitymedia und Kabel Deutschland wählen, sondern musst nehmen, was bei dir verfügbar ist.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

> Was haltet ihr von Unitymedia??


Bitte was?! Hab ich noch nie gehört. Bleib lieber bei seriösen Anbietern.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. Januar 2011)

Alice läuft ja über Hansenet und da scheinen nur Idioten zu sitzen.. sogar meine meine Mutter saß da schonmal und sie kann kaum mit nem PC umgehen.......
...oje, blöd formuliert... meine Mum is natürlich kein Idiot, aber definitiv ein PC-Noob


----------



## Kaktus (13. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bitte was?! Hab ich noch nie gehört. Bleib lieber bei seriösen Anbietern.



Nur weil du es nicht kennst, heißt es nicht das diese unseriös sind  Ist genauso seriös wie KB.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Januar 2011)

bin pers. bei der telekom, ist regional geschuldet ....
kabel deutschland ist unter aller sau, pingmässig kannste dich auch in die sonne schießen lassen, da haste wahrscheinlich sogar besseren ping .....
1und1 treibt die leute in den wahnsinn mit ununterbrochenen disconnects
etc.. 
das einzige was läuft und das zuverlässig ist telekom 

angaben beziehen sich auf bremen 
würde eher mal schauen ob du leute in der region kennst die dir da lokal was empfehlen können


----------



## longtom (13. Januar 2011)

@cann0nf0dder
Bin genau aus den von dir genannten gründen von der Telekom zu Kabel Deutschland gewechselt ,habe seit dem keine Probleme mehr vom Ping (nie über 30 ) ganz zu schweigen .


----------



## K3n$! (13. Januar 2011)

Ich bin bei der Telekom, würde aber lieber einen günstigeren Tarif nehmen (VDSL 50).

Wenn Kabel verfügbar ist, dann würde ich das auch immer vorziehen.
Allein schon der Ping ist deutlich niedriger und auch in den meisten Fällen der Preis.

Von Vodafone hab ich auch schon öfter was gutes gehört, 
kann allerdings nicht von persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten.

Wie auch schon vorgeschlagen wurde, einfach mal deine Nachbarn fragen.
Die haben ja i.d.R. selbst Erfahrungen gemacht, ob gute oder schlechte und 
das sollte dich auch schon weiter bringen.

Versuche auch Verträge abzuschließen, bei denen du keine Vertragslaufzeit hast.

Worauf man auch immer achten sollte: Security-Pakete, die die ersten drei Monate 
kostenfrei sind. Wenn du das nicht bemerkst, hast du schnell mal 12 bis 24 Monate
monatliche Unkosten, die du nicht haben willst.

Außerdem sind auch Preise wie "die ersten 12 Monate nur 14,99€" langsam zu genießen.
Im Kleingedruckten steht dann z.B., dass in den darauffolgenden Monaten die Beiträge doppelt
so hoch ausfallen.

Was u.a. bei 1&1 positiv anzumerken ist, man bekommt immer TOP-Hardware von AVM 
meist zum Nulltarif dazu.
Hier findet man allerdings das schon genannte Security Paket im Kleingedruckten wieder.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit ein wenig weiterhelfen.



Greetz K3n$!


----------



## UltraGraniat (15. Januar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Alice läuft ja über Hansenet und da scheinen nur Idioten zu sitzen.. sogar meine meine Mutter saß da schonmal und sie kann kaum mit nem PC umgehen.......
> ...oje, blöd formuliert... meine Mum is natürlich kein Idiot, aber definitiv ein PC-Noob




haha  nee ej wie geil 

Ich habe aber schon wirklich gemerkt, dass dort kein geschultes Personal arbeitet.

Unitymedia ist ein sehr weitbekannter Internetanbieter.
(Als Randbemerkung )


----------



## NCphalon (15. Januar 2011)

Ja, die Kabelnetzbetreiber KD, Unitymedia und KBaWü ham Deutschland mehr oder weniger unter sich aufgeteilt, in den meisten Gebieten is jeweils nur ein Anbieter verfügbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß allerdings net ob die Karte noch aktuell is, ich meine ich hätte ma eine mit ner gleichmäßigeren Verteilung gesehn.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2011)

UltraGraniat schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Unitymedia??



Ich habe seit 2007 einen UM Anschluß, damlas noch mit 20 Mb, später mit 32 Mb, seit dem Sommer 2010 mit 64 Mb. Auf Wunsch liefern sie auch 128 Mb. Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Der Anschluß is ausgesprochen günstig, die Geschwindigkeit ist jenseits dessen was man von der Telefonleitung gewohnt ist. Und die Stabilität ist hervoragend. Mein Rechner hängt 24/7 drann und ist stets per FTP und Fernzugriff erreichbar.

Ich habe auch schon ein paar Freunde und Kunden auf Unity umgeleitet und habe bis heute noch nichts negatives gehört.

Hier mal ein Geschwindigkeitstestergebniss:


----------



## K3n$! (15. Januar 2011)

Die Kabelanbieter können aber örtlich abweichen.
Bei mir ist zum Beispiel nur Telecolumbus verfügbar, denn die haben hier das Monopol.

Ein paar Straßen weiter gibt es dagegen Kabel Deutschland, die wiederum niedrigere Preise anbieten.
Die Geschwindigkeit, die hier angeboten wird, ist dagegen sehr gut. Bis zu 100MBit/s kann ich buchen, jedoch kostet mich das dann 70€ pro Monat. 
Bei KD kostet mich das im ersten Jahr 29,90€ und im darauffolgenden Jahr 49,90€ immer noch günstiger als Telecolumbus.
Naja, was solls, wer braucht schon 100MBit/s 
50 reichen mir jetzt auch


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Januar 2011)

Wir haben seit Sept. 2010 einen Vertrag mit KabelDE laufen. 
Davor waren wir bei der Telecom(), bei denen war nur eine 1000er Leitung verfügbar, 
und haben mehr gezahlt, als wie jetzt bei KBD, die uns eine 60000er Leitung bereit gestellt haben. Eine 100MBit Leitung wäre auch verfügbar, 
wobei ich finde dass eine 60MBit Leitung fast schon übertrieben ist. Bis jetzt hatte wir noch keine Ausfälle und der Ping ist auch sehr gut.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Januar 2011)

Hey hirschi-94, gib mir mal bitte den Link wo du deine Werte gemessen hast.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Januar 2011)

Hier ist der Link.
Das ist der Speedtest von Wie ist meine IP [punkt] De

DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen


----------



## UltraGraniat (17. Januar 2011)

Ich werde mich warscheinlich bei Unitymedia anmelden.
Also dort einen Vertrag abschließen und mir mindistems 32 MB gönnen.

ich habe Alice DSl 6k und könnte immer wieder heulen, dass ich im TS immer der bin, der als letztes mit dem Spielen anfängt, weil der Download ewig dauert. (100kb die Sekunde sind nicht schön!)

Aufjendefall danke für die vielen Vorschläge.
Eure Beiträge waren aufjedenfall Hilfreich! 


lg. Ultra


----------



## Wired (18. Januar 2011)

Kabeldeutschland is hier wo ich wohn leider bis heut nich verfügbar  so musst ich auf Telecolumbus ausweichen.


----------



## montecuma (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn verfügbar: VDSL.
Falls nicht, dann Kabel.
Falls du mit DSL leben musst, ist es fast wurscht, da sind alle gleich bescheiden - also den billigsten.


----------



## Norisk699 (18. Januar 2011)

montecuma schrieb:


> Wenn verfügbar: VDSL.
> Falls nicht, dann Kabel.
> Falls du mit DSL leben musst, ist es fast wurscht, da sind alle gleich bescheiden - also den billigsten.


 
LOL... falls du mit DSL leben musst... ich gehöre zwar nicht dazu, aber es soll immer noch hunderttausende Haushalte geben die wären über DSL 1000 froh... 

Also mach uns mal das gute alte DSL (z.B. in der 16.000er Version doch sehr anständig finde ich) nicht schlecht


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2011)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> LOL... falls du mit DSL leben musst... ich gehöre zwar nicht dazu, aber es soll immer noch hunderttausende Haushalte geben die wären über DSL 1000 froh...



Wir haben am ersten Schultag gelernt das wir uns nie nach unten sondern nach oben orientieren sollen. Insofern Pech für diejenigen welche keinen ordentlichen Internetanschluß haben aber ich freue mich auf das nächste Geschwindigkeitsupdate, müsste rein rechnerich dann 256 Mb sein, da es bei uns ja schon 128 Mb gibt .


----------



## montecuma (18. Januar 2011)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> LOL... falls du mit DSL leben musst... ich gehöre zwar nicht dazu, aber es soll immer noch hunderttausende Haushalte geben die wären über DSL 1000 froh...
> 
> Also mach uns mal das gute alte DSL (z.B. in der 16.000er Version doch sehr anständig finde ich) nicht schlecht



Achja DSL16k... ganz vergessen. Auf dem Land gibts ja meistens nur DSL6k (auf 3k gedrosselt und das ganze für 5€/Monat zusätzlichen "regio" Aufschlag) - hatte jahrelang nichts anderes und will ganz sicher auch nicht mehr dahin zurück 

Die "Rangliste" ändert sich dennoch nicht, auch falls DSL 16k verfügbar ist, ist Kabel besser - d.h. schneller und dabei auch noch billiger - ausnahmslos.


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. Januar 2011)

Telekom ist bisher noch das Beste, wie ich finde. Kabeldeutschland, da muss man nur die aktuelle C't lesen "Vorsicht Kunde!" und zum PC-Spiele spielen ist der Ping zu mies.
Wobei die VDSL Beschränkungen bei der Telekom sind unter aller sau sind. Da ist Vorsicht geboten  ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Telekom ist bisher noch das Beste, wie ich finde. Kabeldeutschland, da muss man nur die aktuelle C't lesen "Vorsicht Kunde!" und zum PC-Spiele spielen ist der Ping zu mies.
> Wobei die VDSL Beschränkungen bei der Telekom sind unter aller sau sind. Da ist Vorsicht geboten  ...



Der Ping über Kabel ist perfekt (zwischen 2 und 5 ms).
Bei Vorsicht Kunde war schon die komplette deutsche Komunikationsindustrie vertreten. 
Und Verträge mit Volumen-/ Performancebeschränkung sind unabschliessbar, da unkalkulierbar.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Januar 2011)

Bei mit ist der Ping etwas höher(nutze auch Kabel DE), 11-20ms.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bei mit ist der Ping etwas höher(nutze auch Kabel DE), 11-20ms.



Über Unity ist der Ping zwischen 2 und 5 ms.
Lustigerweise hat ein Kumpel von mir am gleichen Tag wie ich seinen Unity Anschluß damals bekommen und er zockt auch online. Seither wird ihm immer vorgeworfen das er cheaten würde, da er pingbedingt der schnellste Schütze ist  .


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2011)

Ping bei Kabel zu mies ? 
Also wenn ich diese Probleme hätte 

Ich hab zwischen 30 und 40ms mit VDSL50. So viel zu 10ms Latenz bei Kabel-DSL ..


----------



## Bruce112 (19. Januar 2011)

ne typische Dsl anschluß ist immer mit telefon zusammen ,

 alte bekannte von mier war bei Unitymedia ,wollte da kündigen weil es teur war telefon +kabelfernsehen .

Nur probleme gehabt du wirst jedesmal  zu ne andere telefon geleitet danach jedesmal sagen die dann zu dier sie sind hier falsch sie müßen diese nummer anrufen .das ging dan so 2 stunden 

obwohl ich schon kündigung längst schon abgechikt hatte mit bestätigung,

per einschreiben immer noch munter von konto geld abgehoben .

unseriose laden ist das .wie die stromkonzerne haben sich Kabel deutschland +Unitymedia alles geteilt .
obwohl Kabel deutschland defintiv der bessere ist .


----------



## Domowoi (19. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub die Diskussion ist ziemlich unnötig da ALLES regional abweicht. Und das teilweise so stark, das 2 Kumpel von mir die 4 Häuser entfernt sind einen Unterschied von ca 9 MB/s haben (beide zahlen 16k von Vodafon).


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. Januar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Ping über Kabel ist perfekt (zwischen 2 und 5 ms).


Kommt natürlich drauf an, wenn du den Server zwei Häuser weiter meinst, durchaus wahrscheinlich. Aber viele berichten von schlechten Latenzen mit KD. Das ist ein empirischer Wert.


> Bei Vorsicht Kunde war schon die komplette deutsche Komunikationsindustrie vertreten.


Diesen Fall halte ich nunmal für besonders geschmackvoll. Das kannst du natürlich anders bewerten.


> Und Verträge mit Volumen-/ Performancebeschränkung sind unabschliessbar, da unkalkulierbar.


dito


----------



## montecuma (19. Januar 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> ...


Wo ist das Problem, das Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen, wenn du schriftlich gekündigt hast und absolut sicher bist, im Recht zu sein? Wenn dem wirklich so ist werden die ganz schnell damit aufhören.
Durch "Kundenservice" anrufen hat man so gut wie nie Chance auf Erfolg egal bei welchem Provider - du musst immer alles schriftlich machen, was die am Telefon sagen ist nicht bindend und meist schlicht und ergreifend gelogen


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Januar 2011)

@Reigenspeiler


> Kommt natürlich drauf an, wenn du den Server zwei Häuser weiter meinst, durchaus wahrscheinlich. Aber viele berichten von schlechten Latenzen mit KD. Das ist ein empirischer Wert.



Ich habe mit Kabel DE nach Frankreich, eine Latenz von ~20ms, das ist alles andere als schlecht.


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Reigenspeiler
> 
> 
> Ich habe mit Kabel DE nach Frankreich, eine Latenz von ~20ms, das ist alles andere als schlecht.



wir sind leider von der Telekom ( hatten da nur 2600er) auf KD gewechselt. dort haben wir zwar eigentlich immer wenns geht über 20k aber naja wie gesagt wenns geht. So unstabil wie des ist wechseln wir wieder.


----------



## Per4mance (20. Januar 2011)

bin seit jahren bei maxi dsl(m-net) bin super zufrieden hatte noch nie ausfälle und bei denen geht 2k bei der telekom garnix 

ausserdem hat mir die telekom mal ne rechnung geschickt über nen 2 anschluss (damals noch isdn) udn die wollten rückwirkend 800dm haben für 2 jahre. nur den anschluss hab ich nie besessen


----------



## Raven784 (20. Januar 2011)

Geh bloß nicht zu 1&1, tu es nicht. Ich hab nur probleme seit dem ich bei dem Anbieter bin. Ich habe zuvor eine 16.000er leitung von freenet gehabt und die ist einwandfrei gelaufen. Seit dem ich bei dem sauhaufen bin hab ich in einer tour sync abbrüche und lediglich nur noch eine Downloadrate von 9000 Kbs.

Tu dir ein gefallen und geh zur Telekom weil denen gehört die leitung und die kümmern sich in der regel drum. Auf jeden fall eher als bei leuten die über eine gemietete leitung von z.b. 1&1 reingehen.


----------



## Hawkin81 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab bisher bei einem Bekannten auch nur schlechtes gehört oder selbst erfahren von Alice, deshalb erstmal Glückwunsch zur Kündigung 
Ich habe bei mir leider kein Kabel Deutschland erreicht, so dass ich nun bei Versatel bin............Ja ok,die sind, was erreichbarkeit der Mitarbeiter angeht nicht ganz so super, aber ich habe eine ständig konstante,schnelle leitung.


----------



## Reigenspieler (22. Januar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Reigenspeiler
> 
> 
> Ich habe mit Kabel DE nach Frankreich, eine Latenz von ~20ms, das ist alles andere als schlecht.


Mein Glückwunsch dazu. Es kommt aber immer darauf an wo du wohnst und welche Knotepunkte genommen werden.

traceroute


----------



## RuXeR (22. Januar 2011)

UltraGraniat schrieb:


> ich habe Alice DSl 6k und könnte immer wieder heulen, dass ich im TS immer der bin, der als letztes mit dem Spielen anfängt, weil der Download ewig dauert. (100kb die Sekunde sind nicht schön!)



Hi,

ich musste zwangsweise zu Alice gehen, da ich DSL 16000 wollte und bei unserem Haus (Altbau) nur Alice oder Telekom in Frage kam. Hab also Alice genommen mit einer Telekom Leitung für 19,95€/Monat und ich muss sagen, dass ich bis jetzt keine Probleme hatte, ausser das die Telekom nicht geschafft hat die Leitung zu schalten (3 Techniker waren vor Ort, alle von der Telekom). Haben dafür aber eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 50€ bekommen, ohne das wir was sagen mussten. Die langsamste gemessene Verbindung die ich je hatte war 13500 kbit/s und die höchste 17,6 Mbit/s (!!!).

Kann deine Probleme also überhaupt nicht verstehen...

@Deine ursprüngliche Frage: Hatte bis jetzt mit der Telekom (DSL 1000), KD (32mbit), Vodafone (DSL 6000) und Alice (DSL 16000) keine Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## montecuma (22. Januar 2011)

mcdo1 schrieb:


> Kann deine Probleme also überhaupt nicht verstehen...



Ja wenn du einer der glücklichen 90%* bist, der keine Probleme hat, dann ist natürlich alles in butter und jene, die sich beschweren sind eben einfach nur verrückt!



mcdo1 schrieb:


> Die langsamste gemessene  Verbindung die ich je hatte war 13500 kbit/s und die höchste 17,6 kbit/s  (!!!).


Falls du Mbit/s meinst... dann ist das natürlich äußerst realistisch und das du diesen Wert nicht anzweifelst aufgrund der technischen Unmöglichkeit zeigt ebenso wie das erste Zitat, was man mit deiner (deinen?) Aussage(n) anfangen kann.




			
				UltraGraniat schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe Alice DSl 6k und könnte immer wieder heulen, dass ich im TS  immer der bin, der als letztes mit dem Spielen anfängt, weil der  Download ewig dauert. (100kb die Sekunde sind nicht schön!)


Auch das ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn, ausser wenn du explizit niemals eine Map zweimal spielst. Die Ladezeiten haben ansonsten nichts mit der Bandbreite zu tun, sondern einzig mit der PC-Leistung.

*Zahl frei erfunden


----------



## Hawkin81 (22. Januar 2011)

Also ich kenn auch genug Menschen um mich rum, die mit Alice nicht wirklich zufrieden sind, daher denke ich sogar das nur ca. 80% glücklich und rundum zufrieden mit dem Anbieter sind


----------



## RuXeR (22. Januar 2011)

montecuma schrieb:


> Ja wenn du einer der glücklichen 90%* bist, der keine Probleme hat, dann ist natürlich alles in butter und jene, die sich beschweren sind eben einfach nur verrückt!


Ich glücklicher^^




montecuma schrieb:


> Falls du Mbit/s meinst...



Meine natürlich Mbit/s.


montecuma schrieb:


> dann ist das natürlich äußerst realistisch und das du diesen Wert nicht anzweifelst aufgrund der technischen Unmöglichkeit zeigt ebenso wie das erste Zitat, was man mit deiner (deinen?) Aussage(n) anfangen kann.
> [...]
> *Zahl frei erfunden



Warum soll das unmöglich sein? Meine Leitung ist laut Telekom mit ~20 (19,932) Mbit/s geschaltet, davon kommen Netto ~17 (17,648) Mbit/s an.
Und was meinst du mit Aussagen?



Hawkin81 schrieb:


> Also ich kenn auch genug Menschen um mich rum,  die mit Alice nicht wirklich zufrieden sind, daher denke ich sogar das  nur ca. 80% glücklich und rundum zufrieden mit dem Anbieter sind



Dann kann ich mich ja noch glücklicher schätzen


----------



## jayzee1980 (22. Januar 2011)

Prüfe mal, ob internet über den Kabelanschluss möglich ist. Wenn ja, wähle Kabel Deutschland als Provider. Der Service ist richtig klasse. Innerhalb von weniger als 40 min ist die Internetdose gesetzt und die Leitung mit dem Kabelanschluss im Keller verbunden. Sind solide Leitungen und keine Reseller-Anbieter.


----------



## Goldfield (24. Januar 2011)

ich kann dir zwar nicht empfehlen aber abraten. unzwar von der telekom. sagen dass 16000 verfügbar wäre, aber nach vertragsabschluss kriegst du nichtmal die hälfte geliefert da es angeblich nicht möglich wäre. somit zahlt man für 16000 und kriegt maximal 4000.


----------

